# [VZW][FASTBOOT] RADIOS/BOOTLOADERS/RECOVERIES (Updated May 1, 2012)



## poontab

http://wiki.rootzwiki.com/Samsung_Galaxy_Nexus_%28toro%29


----------



## poontab

http://wiki.rootzwiki.com/Samsung_Galaxy_Nexus_%28toro%29


----------



## poontab

http://wiki.rootzwiki.com/Samsung_Galaxy_Nexus_%28toro%29


----------



## thepolishguy

Great thread. Seriously. Thanks.


----------



## whezzel

so these are even newer radios then the ones release a a couple days ago in a cwr flashable version?


----------



## Rythmyc

Linking this thread in my list post, thanks for this.


----------



## poontab

Sorry about the gibberish. Something went haywire with bbcode.


----------



## sfreemanoh

Poontab, are the 4.0.3 radio's listed here the same as the CWR radio's listed here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12703-radio403-radio/ ?


----------



## poontab

Yes


----------



## Fatsix

Has anyone tried flashing back to the 4.0.1 radio to see if its better than the 4.0.3? I have noticed a slight difference for the better with the 4.0.3 over the 4.0.2 in my area.


----------



## sfreemanoh

Ok, thx, good to know!


----------



## TEK112

Fatsix said:


> Has anyone tried flashing back to the 4.0.1 radio to see if its better than the 4.0.3? I have noticed a slight difference for the better with the 4.0.3 over the 4.0.2 in my area.


I have and I have noticed that 4.0.3 does better handshaking than 4.0.2 and 4.0.1 so that you spend less time waiting for a signal. Signal strength has not changed for me, but YMMV.


----------



## ws6driver

what do you mean

(replace "name-of-radio.img with actual img name)

*What is the image name?*


----------



## chadbrochill17

So say you choose 4.0.3, you would type "bootloader-toro-primeKL01.img" for that specific radio... or whatever radio you choose.



ws6driver said:


> what do you mean
> 
> (replace "name-of-radio.img with actual img name)
> 
> *What is the image name?*


----------



## poontab

Updated with recoveries in 3rd post.


----------



## CaucasianAsian

Very good resource here. Thanks a lot!









Edit: It seems that the 4.0.2 stock recovery link is broken. :\


----------



## poontab

CaucasianAsian said:


> Very good resource here. Thanks a lot!
> 
> Edit: It seems that the 4.0.2 stock recovery link is broken. :


Herp? I don't have a 4.0.2 stock recovery link.

They all checked out fine for me.


----------



## CaucasianAsian

poontab said:


> Herp? I don't have a 4.0.2 stock recovery link.
> 
> They all checked out fine for me.


In your 3rd post..
*Stock (Pulled from ICL53F)*

stock-recovery
md5sum: 3c9987773e8029a8a5c3176635fa0af7

Apparently it's an issue on Mediafire's end. Disregard me. lol


----------



## poontab

CaucasianAsian said:


> In your 3rd post..
> *Stock (Pulled from ICL53F)*
> 
> stock-recovery
> md5sum: 3c9987773e8029a8a5c3176635fa0af7
> 
> Apparently it's an issue on Mediafire's end. Disregard me. lol


Derp! I see


----------



## TerrierB

Awesome thread. Thank you!


----------



## droidrage729

ok forgive my boobness here im coming from a dx and we dont DO radios very often but if i updated to a 4.0.3 rom would that update contain the new radio that is supposed to be pushed with the ota update orrrr is not included in the dev version until offical release? im not messing with my radio just yet was going to wait on that.


----------



## TerrierB

droidrage729 said:


> ok forgive my boobness here im coming from a dx and we dont DO radios very often but if i updated to a 4.0.3 rom would that update contain the new radio that is supposed to be pushed with the ota update orrrr is not included in the dev version until offical release? im not messing with my radio just yet was going to wait on that.


The 4.03 OTA "official" update would include the newer radios.

The unofficial 4.03 modded roms would not unless specified in the OP. I haven't seen any yet that include the radios.


----------



## Eak

Going from 4.0.2 to 4.0.3 would you recommend updating the bootloader? Never had to update a bootloader before.


----------



## poontab

Eak said:


> Going from 4.0.2 to 4.0.3 would you recommend updating the bootloader? Never had to update a bootloader before.


No or yes. It won't effect anything so it doesn't matter. I'm personally still on the 4.0.1 bootloader with 4.0.3 radios.


----------



## ws6driver

i am assuming when you download the 4.0.3 radios you can see the radio img names would show in baseband versions? I show EK05/EK04 though i flashed 6/4 respectively......


----------



## poontab

ws6driver said:


> i am assuming when you download the 4.0.3 radios you can see the radio img names would show in baseband versions? I show EK05/EK04 though i flashed 6/4 respectively......


if you have ek05 & ek04 then you have the 4.0.2 CDMA radio with the 4.0.3 LTE radio.


----------



## ws6driver

poontab said:


> if you have ek05 & ek04 then you have the 4.0.2 CDMA radio with the 4.0.3 LTE radio.


That's correct than?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## poontab

ws6driver said:


> That's correct than?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


if your goal is to have both the CDMA & lte radios for 4.0.3 then no. You would need ek04 & ek06


----------



## ws6driver

Hmmm I don't know what in flashing wrong.. thank u I will investigate

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## ws6driver

poontab said:


> if your goal is to have both the CDMA & lte radios for 4.0.3 then no. You would need ek04 & ek06


i downloaded each file from the first page resulting in the 4.0.3 version and i still have ek05/04


----------



## poontab

ws6driver said:


> i downloaded each file from the first page resulting in the 4.0.3 version and i still have ek05/04


Strange. When I get home I'll double check to make sure they are labeled correctly but I just used these yesterday myself with no issues.


----------



## ws6driver

poontab said:


> Strange. When I get home I'll double check to make sure they are labeled correctly but I just used these yesterday myself with no issues.


i really appreciate you doing that. Also i have noticed if you do LTE first and the cdma second it does not work. meaning the baseband version says unknown. If you reverse it it works? I just did 4.0.2 radios and it seems to have works. keep in mind i did cdma first and as it should it works. . ek05/02. Also just for the sake of it i reversed the install. doing lte first and cdma second. Baseband is unknown and no signal registers.


----------



## poontab

ws6driver said:


> i really appreciate you doing that. Also i have noticed if you do LTE first and the cdma second it does not work. meaning the baseband version says unknown. If you reverse it it works? I just did 4.0.2 radios and it seems to have works. keep in mind i did cdma first and as it should it works. . ek05/02. Also just for the sake of it i reversed the install. doing lte first and cdma second. Baseband is unknown and no signal registers.


Hrmmm.... I believe I've done it both ways without issue but I also reboot after each.



Code:


fastboot reboot-bootloader

So maybe give that a try.

I'll try it out again & update the OP later this evening.


----------



## poontab

ws6driver said:


> i really appreciate you doing that. Also i have noticed if you do LTE first and the cdma second it does not work. meaning the baseband version says unknown. If you reverse it it works? I just did 4.0.2 radios and it seems to have works. keep in mind i did cdma first and as it should it works. . ek05/02. Also just for the sake of it i reversed the install. doing lte first and cdma second. Baseband is unknown and no signal registers.


Well dude I got home & looked at it. I'm really not sure what the problem is. I redownloaded the files & their integrity was in tact. Also I was able to first apply LTE then CDMA or vice versa though no changes will appear until you reboot the bootloader.


----------



## ws6driver

poontab said:


> Well dude I got home & looked at it. I'm really not sure what the problem is. I redownloaded the files & their integrity was in tact. Also I was able to first apply LTE then CDMA or vice versa though no changes will appear until you reboot the bootloader.


Wow! Thanks for the help man

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## ws6driver

ws6driver said:


> Wow! Thanks for the help man
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


i went back to stock. re flashed the stock image with stock radios. and left it unlocked. i retried the the 4.0.3 radios and still ek05/4. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## ws6driver

ws6driver said:


> i went back to stock. re flashed the stock image with stock radios. and left it unlocked. i retried the the 4.0.3 radios and still ek05/4. Thanks for all the help.


I am so embarrassed. The cdma radio was not working because i was not typing the flash procedure right. i left out "radio-cdma" _Name of radio.img._


----------



## euphoriq

How do i flash a new bootloader using a mac?


----------



## PaulG1488

euphoriq said:


> How do i flash a new bootloader using a mac?


use fastboot in terminal


----------



## poontab

ws6driver said:


> I am so embarrassed. The cdma radio was not working because i was not typing the flash procedure right. i left out "radio-cdma" _Name of radio.img._












Well at least it works now lol


----------



## sppatel

Will flashing a new bootloader flash it unlocked? If not, will unlocking it do a wipe?


----------



## poontab

sppatel said:


> Will flashing a new bootloader flash it unlocked? If not, will unlocking it do a wipe?


Yes. The only thing I have noticed about the bootloaders is if you have the 4.0.1 it will say your hw revision is 8 instead of 9 like 4.0.2 & 4.0.3.
There really isn't a reason to change them that I am aware.


----------



## babysmoker

My sincere apologies for the noob question (I'm coming from a DX with which one would have to SBF to stock to update the baseband; still getting used to all the glories of an unlocked bootloader) - If I flash the new radios & for whatever reason want to go back to the 4.0.2 radios will I have any trouble just re-flashing the old ones (i.e. is there any added complication going backwards or can I flash whatever radios I choose at any time regardless of what radios I already have as long as I flash the correct combination?)?

Also, in a recent post someone inquired as to whether flashing a new bootloader would flash it unlocked or if the new version of the bootloader would need to be unlocked again- the poster received a "yes" in reply but I wasn't exactly sure which part of the question the "yes" applied to. If I flash a new bootloader will I have to then unlock it again? & also, echoing my first inquiry; would I have any problem flashing an older bootloader if I ran in to any problems with the new one?

Thank you for indulging me! I just recently discovered Rootzwiki after frequenting XDA forums for all my root info for the past year or so - what a breath of fresh air!!! Love the community here!

Much Love, 
[[[...babysmoker...]]]


----------



## poontab

babysmoker said:


> My sincere apologies for the noob question (I'm coming from a DX with which one would have to SBF to stock to update the baseband; still getting used to all the glories of an unlocked bootloader) - If I flash the new radios & for whatever reason want to go back to the 4.0.2 radios will I have any trouble just re-flashing the old ones (i.e. is there any added complication going backwards or can I flash whatever radios I choose at any time regardless of what radios I already have as long as I flash the correct combination?)?
> 
> Also, in a recent post someone inquired as to whether flashing a new bootloader would flash it unlocked or if the new version of the bootloader would need to be unlocked again- the poster received a "yes" in reply but I wasn't exactly sure which part of the question the "yes" applied to. If I flash a new bootloader will I have to then unlock it again? & also, echoing my first inquiry; would I have any problem flashing an older bootloader if I ran in to any problems with the new one?
> 
> Thank you for indulging me! I just recently discovered Rootzwiki after frequenting XDA forums for all my root info for the past year or so - what a breath of fresh air!!! Love the community here!
> 
> Much Love,
> [[[...babysmoker...]]]


You can go back & forth between radios the same way you use fastboot initially.

The bootloader remains in the state it was in before you flash it. If it was locked it will remain locked. If it was unlocked it will remain unlocked.


----------



## babysmoker

Awesome, thank you so much!


----------



## blaine07

Seen a lot of talk about Bootloader in relation to battery life. Poontab, would you say their is any relation? I still can't seem to figure out how boot loader would have jack to do with battery life...

Enlighten me possibly?

Thanks!


----------



## poontab

blaine07 said:


> Seen a lot of talk about Bootloader in relation to battery life. Poontab, would you say their is any relation? I still can't seem to figure out how boot loader would have jack to do with battery life...
> 
> Enlighten me possibly?
> 
> Thanks!


Totally unrelated afaik & I don't know how they could be.


----------



## blaine07

Thanks! I just wanted to make sure I wasn't missing something...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## gwwjpd

A couple of questions.
How do I check which bootloader I have?
And what are the advantages for updating the bootloader?


----------



## anewday

Thanks for those easy instructions. I updated both radios and bootloader. The signal is almost 10db better but my Droid 3G signal is still better. Hope google improves it more in the next release.


----------



## poontab

gwwjpd said:


> A couple of questions.
> How do I check which bootloader I have?
> And what are the advantages for updating the bootloader?


Boot into bootloader. 
None afaik.


----------



## McBain01

Would someone be so kind as to outline the detailed instructions that go on between #1 and #2 for the flashing of the radios. Coming from droid x so i didnt have to fool with these parts much but am more than capable of doing it, just want to make sure i do it right.

I can get into the bootloader. After that im sure i connect the phone to my pc. After that i assume i open a command prompt to type the command given. My question is what directory do i go to when i have the command prompt open in order to type the command given. Also, what folder do i need the .img files in? Can they be sitting there on the desktop or somewhere else? When i unlocked, i did the superboot method where i created a folder on the root of my C directory called 'root' if that helps at all.

Thanks in advance for the help


----------



## ws6driver

McBain01 said:


> Would someone be so kind as to outline the detailed instructions that go on between #1 and #2 for the flashing of the radios. Coming from droid x so i didnt have to fool with these parts much but am more than capable of doing it, just want to make sure i do it right.
> 
> I can get into the bootloader. After that im sure i connect the phone to my pc. After that i assume i open a command prompt to type the command given. My question is what directory do i go to when i have the command prompt open in order to type the command given. Also, what folder do i need the .img files in? Can they be sitting there on the desktop or somewhere else? When i unlocked, i did the superboot method where i created a folder on the root of my C directory called 'root' if that helps at all.
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help


Where did you store the ADB installation files?

Please let us know if you have downloaded the required files. This site is full of tutorials on how to add the fastboot files and some generious peaole have added all you need to a folder for downloading.

The .img files need to be inside the folder the Fastboot and adb.exe's

When you open the cmd prompt. change the directory to the location of the folder. to change the directory type "cd\" without quotes. This will now add you to C:\. Then type "cd" and the path of the folder.


----------



## McBain01

yes i have all 12 required files. they are in the folder labeled 'root' on my C: root directory. Which is what i thought, just making sure


----------



## wera750

P3 just tweeted, new radios leaked.

Anybody got anything?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ws6driver

wera750 said:


> P3 just tweeted, new radios leaked.
> 
> Anybody got anything?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Curious..........


----------



## A.C.Sanchez

wera750 said:


> P3 just tweeted, new radios leaked.
> 
> Anybody got anything?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I'd be very interesting in seeing some new radios. I just flashed back to the 4.0.2 radios because the 4.0.3's were giving me AWFUL performance in southeastern Massachusetts. Hopefully the 4th iteration is better than the 3rd...


----------



## elislurry

Just flashed the bootloader and the newest radios I now have no 3g or 4g. Should I not have flashed them all in the same session? I am about to flash 4.0.2 radios to see if it fixes the problem.


----------



## iPois0n

elislurry said:


> Just flashed the bootloader and the newest radios I now have no 3g or 4g. Should I not have flashed them all in the same session? I am about to flash 4.0.2 radios to see if it fixes the problem.


No I flashed them all at once and it worked fine. Have you tried fastboot?


----------



## iPois0n

wera750 said:


> P3 just tweeted, new radios leaked.
> 
> Anybody got anything?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I stopped believing P3. Anyone remember when he said 4.1.0 was going to be out shortly after Verizon launched....... Not!


----------



## itsmikeramsay

When I tried to flash 4.0.3 radios both CDMA and LTE on my phone the CDMA freezes my phone while in boot loader. I flash the LTE radio with no issue but CDMA was my issue. I ended up flashing the zip version for my phone but my wife's phone isn't rooted or anything. I don't want to screw up her phone upgrading.

Any ideas?

Posted using my G-Nexus LTE on RootzWiki!


----------



## quadracin

I can't get this to work I have previously unlocked the bootloader but for some reason I boot into bootloader and type the command and nothing in cmd it says not a command not recognized as a command I am try to change my bootloader over to the 4.0.3 bootloader. I went back and tried re installing sdk and it doesn't install when you click on sdk manager a black looks like cmd screen flashes for a second the closes. I googled sdk manager failed to install and the fix was to make a new user on your computer and install well did not work. I am using windows vista 32bit

any and all help would be great I have been working on this for 2 days

Thank you


----------



## iPois0n

ronaldramsayii said:


> When I tried to flash 4.0.3 radios both CDMA and LTE on my phone the CDMA freezes my phone while in boot loader. I flash the LTE radio with no issue but CDMA was my issue. I ended up flashing the zip version for my phone but my wife's phone isn't rooted or anything. I don't want to screw up her phone upgrading.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Posted using my G-Nexus LTE on RootzWiki!


How long did you wait. I know for mine the CDMA took awhile to load. Be patient it will work I promise!


----------



## quadracin

the link is down know where to find another? The flash able zip is great Thank you

what happened to the link that was posted?


----------



## zombie1991

quadracin said:


> I can't get this to work I have previously unlocked the bootloader but for some reason I boot into bootloader and type the command and nothing in cmd it says not a command not recognized as a command I am try to change my bootloader over to the 4.0.3 bootloader. I went back and tried re installing sdk and it doesn't install when you click on sdk manager a black looks like cmd screen flashes for a second the closes. I googled sdk manager failed to install and the fix was to make a new user on your computer and install well did not work. I am using windows vista 32bit
> 
> any and all help would be great I have been working on this for 2 days
> 
> Thank you


Make sure you are in the folder or drive in the Command Prompt window to where fastboot.exe resides. Put the ".img" files where ever it is fastboot.exe is and it SHOULD work. So you will just have to "cd" to the folder or drive in the CMD window and then just run the fastboot commands it SHOULD work.


----------



## poontab

Added the 4.0.4 FA02 CDMA radio & LA03 bootloader.


----------



## samsuck

poontab said:


> Added the 4.0.4 FA02 CDMA radio & LA03 bootloader.


http://www.teambamf.net/f75/%5Bradio%5D%5Bbootloader%5D4-0-2-4-0-4-radio-patches-bootloader-4189/

i think this has LTE radio as well


----------



## poontab

samsuck said:


> http://www.teambamf.net/f75/%5Bradio%5D%5Bbootloader%5D4-0-2-4-0-4-radio-patches-bootloader-4189/
> 
> i think this has LTE radio as well


It just has the patch file. That's just the update with only the radios & bootloader left in.


----------



## ExiledThemer

If we are on 4.0.3 ...do we have to go back to 4.0.2 before doing the 4.0.4 bootloader and radios?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## samsuck

poontab said:


> It just has the patch file. That's just the update with only the radios & bootloader left in.


can you explain what a patch file is?

So there's no real LTE radio in there? Just CDMA?

If so, I guess I shouldn't flash lol. My 3g speeds are good


----------



## samsuck

ExiledThemer said:


> If we are on 4.0.3 ...do we have to go back to 4.0.2 before doing the 4.0.4 bootloader and radios?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


It's recommended you do. Though I'd wait for people to confirm if you can do it anyways


----------



## poontab

Added fastboot-able img of the 4.0.4 lte radio.
*& no you don't have to be on any particular version to fastboot an img.


----------



## TechSavvy

poontab said:


> Added fastboot-able img of the 4.0.4 lte radio.
> *& no you don't have to be on any particular version to fastboot an img.


Flashed via fastboot flash-able img's. Worked like a charm, thanks dude!!!


----------



## Mikes3000

So no issues flashing both 4.0.4 radios while on 4.0.3?

Edit: worked like a charm. Great 4g/3g handoff speeds now.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## poontab

Mikes3000 said:


> *& no you don't have to be on any particular version to fastboot an img.


----------



## sppatel

samsuck said:


> It's recommended you do. Though I'd wait for people to confirm if you can do it anyways


I went from 4.0.3 to 4.0.4 without any issues.


----------



## Earthsiege

Is it just me, or is the 4.0.4 CDMA radio flashing, but not sticking? My LTE radio reports that it's FA02, but CDMA is still listed as EK06.

Unless, that's how it is supposed to be...

**EDIT** I take it back. Something odd is going on. I'm unable to flash the CDMA radio to anything other than EK06. I've also noticed that it clears out the LTE radio as well, so you have to flash the LTE radio after CDMA. Anyone else encounter this?

**EDIT2** Nevermind, I was a dumbass. Please ignore my above question. Turns out that I was using the 'fastboot flash radio' command for both radios. >_<


----------



## linuxmel

Earthsiege said:


> Is it just me, or is the 4.0.4 CDMA radio flashing, but not sticking? My LTE radio reports that it's FA02, but CDMA is still listed as EK06.
> 
> Unless, that's how it is supposed to be...
> 
> **EDIT** I take it back. Something odd is going on. I'm unable to flash the CDMA radio to anything other than EK06. I've also noticed that it clears out the LTE radio as well, so you have to flash the LTE radio after CDMA. Anyone else encounter this?
> 
> **EDIT2** Nevermind, I was a dumbass. Please ignore my above question. Turns out that I was using the 'fastboot flash radio' command for both radios. >_<


ha Ha live and learn. I like our phone in that is it unforgiving, if you make a mistake  always a way to resolve. Glad you worked it out!


----------



## MakeSureYouWipe

Like this thread, is there any chance adding *SU* to this thread for downloading, it would just make it eaier for one to check in and see if there's any new updates for rooting,instead of searching different threads,gotta love a one stop shop

Thanks


----------



## DeadmanIncJS

might want to change the topic of this thread. I think you meant Feb 2012, not 2011


----------



## poontab

MakeSureYouWipe said:


> might want to change the topic of this thread. I think you meant Feb 2012, not 2011


derp


----------



## iowabowtech

Thanks a lot for maintaining this thread. Well organized too...everything you need and nothing you don't. Perfect.


----------



## moojr

I upgraded to the 4.0.4 and saw a significant signal increase with LTE and Wifi. Before I could barely get a signal at work and now its been pretty constant. Very nice to see because my GNex reception was probably below my old Droid before this.


----------



## gapi

I am seeing definite hand off improvement times.


----------



## Redflea

4.0.4 radios are fail for me today in my first full day of use.

Unable to connect to data at all several times, had to use 4G toggle or go to airplane mode and back to get them to connect. Looks like I may have to go back to the 4.0.3 hybrid that I was using before...unfortunate.


----------



## linuxmel

moojr said:


> I upgraded to the 4.0.4 and saw a significant signal increase with LTE and Wifi. Before I could barely get a signal at work and now its been pretty constant. Very nice to see because my GNex reception was probably below my old Droid before this.


I have experienced a lot better speed using the Hopspot. Connection to it is much faster. Anyone else notice the same?


----------



## Tree Of Knowledge

It seems like I can't get anything above 6mb download speeds on 4.0.4 wheras before I'd get upwards of 15-20 in the same areas. Is anybody else having this issue? Also, can I just flash 4.0.3 over 4.0.4 or is that not possible?


----------



## cms5423

Since flashing the 4.0.4 radios, I phone calls drop after 3 or 4 minutes. Anyone else experiencing something similar?


----------



## gsxraddict

Tree Of Knowledge said:


> It seems like I can't get anything above 6mb download speeds on 4.0.4 wheras before I'd get upwards of 15-20 in the same areas. Is anybody else having this issue? Also, can I just flash 4.0.3 over 4.0.4 or is that not possible?


4.0.3 can be flash over 4.0.4 I did it earlier. I think I'm going back though. Battery life was about in half today.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## bichigo

hmm.. i followed everything but the settings>about phone still says the old baseband version and build number. any ideas?

thanks a bunch!!


----------



## samsuck

Anyone ever have any issues with randomly being disconnected from google servers ? Usually happens to me in the middle of the night and when i wake up my signal bars are grey, I have to play with the phone for a few minutes and they'll randomly come back.

I'm on 4.04. 
I went back to stock but I thought I'd ask

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Trav06

What effect does updating the bootloader have? I think this is the first phone I've had where updating the bootloader was even an option.


----------



## poontab

Trav06 said:


> What effect does updating the bootloader have? I think this is the first phone I've had where updating the bootloader was even an option.


The bootloader dosn't do anything AFAIK other than possibly change your HW version #.


----------



## theshadles

euphoriq said:


> How do i flash a new bootloader using a mac?


replace "fastboot" with "./fastboot-mac"


----------



## J450N

may seem noobish but i want to be sure...are all the radios/boatloader Root friendly? if i jsut flash the Radio alone i wont loose root correct?


----------



## freehood4all

J450N said:


> may seem noobish but i want to be sure...are all the radios/boatloader Root friendly? if i jsut flash the Radio alone i wont loose root correct?


Correct.


----------



## J450N

^^^^ thanks


----------



## joy123

Hi guys, I am just curious. Just upgraded from stock, to AKOP and franco kernel, but my radios were missing.
i have tried to load new radio drivers (LTE) and it just says 'flashradio failwrite'.

Still have no radio access at all..

Cheers.


----------



## samsuck

joy123 said:


> Hi guys, I am just curious. Just upgraded from stock, to AKOP and franco kernel, but my radios were missing.
> i have tried to load new radio drivers (LTE) and it just says 'flashradio failwrite'.
> 
> Still have no radio access at all..
> 
> Cheers.


There's another stickie where you can flash the radio's via recovery. Try those for a quick fix.


----------



## joy123

samsuck said:


> There's another stickie where you can flash the radio's via recovery. Try those for a quick fix.


Thanks, I will try

Joy


----------



## SLaGG3r

is the stock recovery from 4.0.2 the same as on 4.0.4 ? if not is there any way we could get the 4.0.4 stock recovery ?


----------



## nosman614

Sorry for this noob question, but do the radios need to be flashed over adb? Or can i flash in CWM? I don't want to screw this up and I've been reading that the 4.0.3 (not much about 4.0.4) radios are better for the most part. I am running Liquid 1.1 which is a 4.0.3 ROM.

Just from reading the intro it seems that this MUST be done over adb, but I want to be sure.


----------



## poontab

nosman614 said:


> Sorry for this noob question, but do the radios need to be flashed over adb? Or can i flash in CWM? I don't want to screw this up and I've been reading that the 4.0.3 (not much about 4.0.4) radios are better for the most part. I am running Liquid 1.1 which is a 4.0.3 ROM.
> 
> Just from reading the intro it seems that this MUST be done over adb, but I want to be sure.


All files posted here are for fast boot. None are for adb or recovery.


----------



## trparky

There are packages to be found around here that can be flashed in CWM but they're not in this thread.


----------



## Schoat333

Media Fire must be down. Keep getting errors when I try to download anything from there. Does anyone have mirror for the 4.0.4 radios and bootloader?


----------



## poontab

trparky said:


> Media Fire must be down. Keep getting errors when I try to download anything from there. Does anyone have mirror for the 4.0.4 radios and bootloader?


Working now. In the future just grab the zips from razorloves thread & pull the img.


----------



## Schoat333

poontab said:


> Yes the link to the CWM flashables is in the first sentence of the OP. Working now. In the future just grab the zips from razorloves thread & pull the img.


Thanks, already got it.


----------



## sefirosu

Thanks for these!


----------



## bmcclure937

Please update this sticky thread to also include TWRP as a recovery option. This now supports OpenRecoveryScript and can be used with GooManager 2.0 to create a flash queue for ROMs, kernels, gapps.

Thanks!

*EDIT: *for reference, I have added the below links about TWRP 2.1 and GooManager 2.0
TeamWin Recovery Project 2.1
RootzWiki TWRP 2.1 Article
GooManager 2.0 Thread


----------



## poontab

bmcclure937 said:


> Please update this sticky thread to also include TWRP as a recovery option. This now supports OpenRecoveryScript and can be used with GooManager 2.0 to create a flash queue for ROMs, kernels, gapps.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> *EDIT: *for reference, I have added the below links about TWRP 2.1 and GooManager 2.0
> TeamWin Recovery Project 2.1
> RootzWiki TWRP 2.1 Article
> GooManager 2.0 Thread


I was planning on it once the 2 issues are ironed out.


----------



## bmcclure937

poontab said:


> I was planning on it once the 2 issues are ironed out.


Fair enough. The two issues are not major, but I understand. It takes longer than normal to boot to recovery and the recovery is not optimized yet for the GNex's display.


----------



## DrMacinyasha

With any luck DeesTroy will have them ironed out by the end of this week if he gets his Toro today. \o/


----------



## TRE_588

if you want, to do this on a mac its


Code:


<br />
./fastboot-mac flash recovery recovery-name-here.img<br />


----------



## DrMacinyasha

TWRP 2.1's issues are done. There's instructions and everything here.


----------



## rickerbilly

QUESTION: My wife's GNex is stock but unlocked, can I fastboot the 4.0.4 radios on 4.0.2? I don't see why not, YAY or NAY?


----------



## poontab

rickerbilly said:


> QUESTION: My wife's GNex is stock but unlocked, can I fastboot the 4.0.4 radios on 4.0.2? I don't see why not, YAY or NAY?


Yes. You can use any radio on any version.


----------



## rickerbilly

poontab said:


> Yes. You can use any radio on any version.


Much thanks man!









Flashed them without a hitch! Thanks again!


----------



## automaddux

This is probably gonna sound stupid to you advanced Andys. I got a Galaxy 10.1 4g and I want to run ICS on it, problem is one of the only ROMs I can find it says it will break the radios and only wifi will be available. Are these radios here universal or only Nexus specific?

Sent using advanced mind-control communications


----------



## poontab

automaddux said:


> This is probably gonna sound stupid to you advanced Andys. I got a Galaxy 10.1 4g and I want to run ICS on it, problem is one of the only ROMs I can find it says it will break the radios and only wifi will be available. Are these radios here universal or only Nexus specific?
> 
> Sent using advanced mind-control communications


These will not work on a galaxy tab.


----------



## DrMacinyasha

automaddux said:


> This is probably gonna sound stupid to you advanced Andys. I got a Galaxy 10.1 4g and I want to run ICS on it, problem is one of the only ROMs I can find it says it will break the radios and only wifi will be available. Are these radios here universal or only Nexus specific?
> 
> Sent using advanced mind-control communications


They are specific to the toro. They _might_ work on toroplus, but no guarantees.


----------



## poontab

Added the IMM76K cdma radio.img. Waiting for the patched lte radio.img. There is no difference in bootloader so it will not be posted.


----------



## wraithdu

Here is the full LTE radio image, FC05. I found the applypatch binary here: http://forum.xda-dev...665&postcount=3
Using that, I manually patched EK02 to FC05 (EK02 img downloaded from this thread).

This is the LTE radio patch info directly from the OTA updater-script:

EK02 SHA1: 5c53750740651a469a2989c559081407e8c00c82
EK02 size: 10748160

FC05 SHA1: b525f2286630c594e556839bf84033c5b45fa6e1
FC05 size: 10748160

And here is the new FC05 MD5 for good measure:

FC05 MD5: 2cc9fa9aa485d455326182ba669ec241

Finally here is the radio. I'll remove the link when it's added to the OP.

-== See OP for download ==-
zip MD5: d15b3de1dbb472d0881a5311b0527e35

Edit:
I don't know if it's worth anything, but this file and the SHA1 from the OTA patch file don't match what is posted for the LTE radio in razorloves thread. The img files are also different sizes (this one matches the size of all the other LTE radios posted in this thread).
Explained below, thanks razorloves.


----------



## razorloves

wraithdu said:


> Edit:
> I don't know if it's worth anything, but this file and the SHA1 from the OTA patch file don't match what is posted for the LTE radio in razorloves thread. The img files are also different sizes (this one matches the size of all the other LTE radios posted in this thread).


mine is dd of the entire LTE radio partition, which is 16mb. it just has the free space included. that's why it's 16mb. but it's compressed to the size of yours when it's put in the flashable zip. thanks for hooking us up with the proper sized LTE img.


----------



## wraithdu

Ah, good to know, thanks!


----------



## yurdle

I also made a dd copy of the patched lte radio. If anyone wants me to post this just let me know. It is also 16mb like razorloves.
Originally did this thinking it was what we needed, but now I'm not entirely sure its what was needed so that's why I haven't posted it.
Does anyone know if flashing this file through fastboot is safe?


----------



## poontab

wraithdu said:


> Ah, good to know, thanks!


Nice find. I've never really thought about something like that. Was really hoping to get this out of the way tonight big thanks.


----------



## wraithdu

I've used bspatch to manually patch a few files in the past, but it failed on this radio. Looked into the patch file and saw a IMGDIFF2 header, Google lead me the rest of the way


----------



## poontab

yurdle said:


> I also made a dd copy of the patched lte radio. If anyone wants me to post this just let me know. It is also 16mb like razorloves.
> Originally did this thinking it was what we needed, but now I'm not entirely sure its what was needed so that's why I haven't posted it.
> Does anyone know if flashing this file through fastboot is safe?


Fastboot will just give a remote right fail error without attempt at write.


----------



## yurdle

poontab said:


> Fastboot will just give a remote right fail error without attempt at write.


Good to know, Thank you.
What about using dd to copy it back?


----------



## poontab

yurdle said:


> Good to know, Thank you.
> What about using dd to copy it back?


Should be fine. That's what recovery does afaik.


----------



## BrUhNiGGs

May be a noob question but my Gnex is LTE/CDMA. So I flashed the LTE radio and the fastboot shows as FC05 but the CDMA is still FC02. I tried flashing the CDMA FC04 radio but it didn't change anything and stuck to FC02 and overwrote my LTE radio.
Was just wondering if it is needed to update both radios or if the CDMA radio in the OP is for GSM Nexus' only.


----------



## poontab

BrUhNiGGs said:


> May be a noob question but my Gnex is LTE/CDMA. So I flashed the LTE radio and the fastboot shows as FC05 but the CDMA is still FC02. I tried flashing the CDMA FC04 radio but it didn't change anything and stuck to FC02 and overwrote my LTE radio.
> Was just wondering if it is needed to update both radios or if the CDMA radio in the OP is for GSM Nexus' only.


Double check your commands or post your terminal. No none of these are for GSM.


----------



## SwiftLegend

Just want to double check, but if I flash the 4.0.4 bootloader, I need to unlock it again or is it pre-unlocked? Don't feel like having to replace another one of these..

EDIT: Ah, I found the answer..


----------



## samsuck

is there a specific order to flash?

do i flash lte first and then cdma like most .zip packages?


----------



## samsuck

Interesting.

I flashed the 4.02 CDMA radio EK05 first and then the FC05 LTE radio.

Both of them said successful but my CDMA radio never changed. I didn't get any errors in my command window


----------



## BrUhNiGGs

poontab said:


> Double check your commands or post your terminal. No none of these are for GSM.


Oh, I guess it was a problem with using Wug's toolkit to flash the CDMA radio. I used command prompt on windows and it worked fine. LTE is at FC05 and CDMA at FC04









Its wierd though, not sure why the LTE radio could flash without a problem on Wug's toolkit but not the CDMA...


----------



## poontab

BrUhNiGGs said:


> Oh, I guess it was a problem with using Wug's toolkit to flash the CDMA radio. I used command prompt on windows and it worked fine. LTE is at FC05 and CDMA at FC04


Sigh... well lesson learned.


----------



## samsuck

Crap,
so now I tried doing LTE first and then CDMA, now i have "unknown" baseband.

Weird thing is that I didn't get any failures and I'm pretty sure I'm using the right commands. I used to do this before on an HTC Sensation . Not sure what gives


----------



## BrUhNiGGs

samsuck said:


> Crap,
> so now I tried doing LTE first and then CDMA, now i have "unknown" baseband.
> 
> Weird thing is that I didn't get any failures and I'm pretty sure I'm using the right commands. I used to do this before on an HTC Sensation . Not sure what gives


Is it saying that on your "About phone" or in fastboot. I had that before and a simple reboot fixed it and my baseband showed. Otherwise, I would just re-flash the radios again and I don't think it matters about the order.


----------



## samsuck

BrUhNiGGs said:


> Is it saying that on your "About phone" or in fastboot. I had that before and a simple reboot fixed it and my baseband showed. Otherwise, I would just re-flash the radios again and I don't think it matters about the order.


in about phone. 
i used a zip to get me back to the 4.02 radio.
I'm going to try one more time to flash the 4.02 CDMA radio and 4.04 lte


----------



## poontab

samsuck said:


> Crap,
> so now I tried doing LTE first and then CDMA, now i have "unknown" baseband.
> 
> Weird thing is that I didn't get any failures and I'm pretty sure I'm using the right commands. I used to do this before on an HTC Sensation . Not sure what gives


Before I post anything here I fastboot it to & from others, in different orders etc. It has to be something on your end.


----------



## samsuck

poontab said:


> Before I post anything here I fastboot it to & from others, in different orders etc. It has to be something on your end.


----------



## poontab

samsuck said:


>


K so what was the result?


----------



## samsuck

poontab said:


> K so what was the result?


unknown baseband.


----------



## poontab

samsuck said:


> unknown baseband.


check md5?


----------



## samsuck

poontab said:


> check md5?


Yes sir, matched up correctly








Not sure why they won't stick but using any of the .zip packages works. Sucks because everyone keeps saying how fastboot is way better to do these lol.


----------



## poontab

samsuck said:


> Yes sir, matched up correctly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure why they won't stick but using any of the .zip packages works. Sucks because everyone keeps saying how fastboot is way better to do these lol.


In about 5 minutes I will do exactly what you have done & see if I come up with the same results.


----------



## litrekid

you need "fastboot flash radio-cdma radio-cdma-toro-ek05.img. I just did the same thing and had the same problem.


----------



## samsuck

litrekid said:


> you need "fastboot flash radio-cdma radio-cdma-toro-ek05.img. I just did the same thing and had the same problem.


i thought it's fastboot flash radio (name of radio.img)


----------



## poontab

litrekid said:


> you need "fastboot flash radio-cdma radio-cdma-toro-ek05.img. I just did the same thing and had the same problem.


Hahaha.... well there's that.


----------



## samsuck

poontab said:


> Hahaha.... well there's that.


wait, I'm confused

I thought the command was fastboot flash radio nameofradio.img

in this case, the name of my radio is

radio-cdma-toro-EK05.img

so should it be

fastboot flash radio radio-cdma-toro-EK05.img


----------



## poontab

samsuck said:


> wait, I'm confused
> 
> I thought the command was fastboot flash radio nameofradio.img
> 
> in this case, the name of my radio is
> 
> radio-cdma-toro-EK05.img
> 
> so should it be
> 
> fastboot flash radio radio-cdma-toro-EK05.img


Read the OP. fastboot flash radio & fastboot flash radio-cdma are two separate commands.


----------



## samsuck

ohhhhhh!! i re-read the post .I see what happened. I'm an idiot.

Let me try again and see what happens

EDIT: RESOLVED 

thanks so much poontab, sorry for bothering.


----------



## Bookie

For some reason I get remote: write fail every time I try to flash fc05. I ran fastboot flash radio radio-toro-FC05.img but no joy. Any ideas?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## poontab

Bookie said:


> For some reason I get remote: write fail every time I try to flash fc05. I ran fastboot flash radio radio-toro-FC05.img but no joy. Any ideas?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Double check md5 & your commands in terminal.


----------



## Bookie

poontab said:


> Double check md5 & your commands in terminal.


I ended up flashing one of the zips in recovery and it worked fine

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jhaury

something strange has come up among others i know with a nexus (cdma). After upgrading my bootloader and radios to IMM76K my baseband version is
I515.10V.FC04/I515.FC05 Everyone else i know has I515.09V.FC04/I515.FC05! One number diffrent 10 instead of 09 just strange that i would have a different number. Is this stange or do i have a tard for a phone. lol


----------



## JkdJEdi

Noob question, where's this terminal/command prompt found at? I'd like to try this fastboot, thanks!


----------



## TheRealBeesley

jhaury said:


> something strange has come up among others i know with a nexus (cdma). After upgrading my bootloader and radios to IMM76K my baseband version is
> I515.10V.FC04/I515.FC05 Everyone else i know has I515.09V.FC04/I515.FC05! One number diffrent 10 instead of 09 just strange that i would have a different number. Is this stange or do i have a tard for a phone. lol


You're fine. .09 and .10 are just different times of phone/software manufacture. No worries my friend.


----------



## TheRealBeesley

JkdJEdi said:


> Noob question, where's this terminal/command prompt found at? I'd like to try this fastboot, thanks!


For starters, do you have ADB installed? Google it. Pretty simple to set up.


----------



## jhaury

TheRealBeesley said:


> You're fine. .09 and .10 are just different times of phone/software manufacture. No worries my friend.


thank you for answering that! now i can finally sleep at night.


----------



## Knowpig

I have to say I was beating my head against the wall for a FULL DAY trying to get this to work.
With that said,I feel like an idiot.
I could not get the adb to work in the cmd screen. I tried everything. I set my path, reset my path. Double and triple checked my path. All to no avail.
Then I finally realized there is a huge difference between "abd" and "adb".

Make sure you are typing "adb" when you go to test it prior to using fastboot. Once you pull your head out, this is so simple you will want to
hide under a rock for not getting it sooner.
Put the phone in bootloadrer mode, usb cable in there, make it happen.
And the other thing, make sure you put the .img files in the same folder as adb and launch the cmd window from that folder.
Amazing work.

Thanks to everyone here at Rootzwiki for helping me make my phone a monster!


----------



## The_KGB

After checking md5's and flashing any of the cdma, can no longer boot to ROM. It just stays at the boot animation. Any ideas?


----------



## Knowpig

The_KGB said:


> After checking md5's and flashing any of the cdma, can no longer boot to ROM. It just stays at the boot animation. Any ideas?


Did you flash via CWM or via adb?
If you tried flashing via recovery, try a battery pull, power up into the bootloader, and try to reflash it via adb.


----------



## DrMacinyasha

Reminder:

There's guides in the wiki on installing the Android SDK and fastboot, as well as flashing on the toro, toroplus, and maguro.


----------



## jessesmith888

having trouble keeping cwm recovery now that im on stock 4.0.4, I can get there once after flashing it with wugs toolkit but after a reboot im back to a stock recovery. any thoughts? is there something i am missing? yes i googled it and there are thousands of things that dont seem to help me. If someone knows of a thread i could go to or just a quick answer i could be extremely thankful


----------



## razorloves

jessesmith888 said:


> having trouble keeping cwm recovery now that im on stock 4.0.4, I can get there once after flashing it with wugs toolkit but after a reboot im back to a stock recovery. any thoughts? is there something i am missing? yes i googled it and there are thousands of things that dont seem to help me. If someone knows of a thread i could go to or just a quick answer i could be extremely thankful


Follow the instructions at the end of this post http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12013-how-to-step-by-step-oem-unlock-and-root/#entry294960


----------



## DrMacinyasha

jessesmith888 said:


> Follow the instructions at the end of this post http://rootzwiki.com...ot/#entry294960


*cough*








Not like anyone actually reads the wiki these days...


----------



## jessesmith888

Yeah.... Had to use root explorer and delete recovery.from.boot.p

It kept overwriting with stock.


----------



## poontab

Goo mirrors & Wiki links (finally) added.


----------



## BrUhNiGGs

Damn, I cant get the cdma radio to flash! I recently just went back to 100% stock in attempt to make my Gnex a little better. I started off with stock radios from Android 4.0.2 out of the box. I did the command correctly for the LTE radio and it flashed successfully. Then I tried the CDMA one and instead it overwrites my LTE radio and it doesnt update the cdma baseband. The fastboot shows a blank on the lte and just an un-updated cdma. Any help? I got to this to work before not sure why i cant now. I used Wugs toolkit to flash them and used command prompt neither worked.


----------



## nobnoobody

Is there a reason that the radio flashing commands are horribly wrong in the very top most important stickied thread?


----------



## DrMacinyasha

nobnoobody said:


> Is there a reason that the radio flashing commands are horribly wrong in the very top most important stickied thread?


How so?


----------



## chucklehead

BrUhNiGGs said:


> Damn, I cant get the cdma radio to flash! I recently just went back to 100% stock in attempt to make my Gnex a little better. I started off with stock radios from Android 4.0.2 out of the box. I did the command correctly for the LTE radio and it flashed successfully. Then I tried the CDMA one and instead it overwrites my LTE radio and it doesnt update the cdma baseband. The fastboot shows a blank on the lte and just an un-updated cdma. Any help? I got to this to work before not sure why i cant now. I used Wugs toolkit to flash them and used command prompt neither worked.


I've been having the same issue. The LTE radio flashes fine but the cdma won't take.


----------



## chucklehead

BrUhNiGGs said:


> Damn, I cant get the cdma radio to flash! I recently just went back to 100% stock in attempt to make my Gnex a little better. I started off with stock radios from Android 4.0.2 out of the box. I did the command correctly for the LTE radio and it flashed successfully. Then I tried the CDMA one and instead it overwrites my LTE radio and it doesnt update the cdma baseband. The fastboot shows a blank on the lte and just an un-updated cdma. Any help? I got to this to work before not sure why i cant now. I used Wugs toolkit to flash them and used command prompt neither worked.


Figured it out...
make sure you're typing in the command properly.
It should be:


> fastboot flash *radio-cdma *radio-cdma-toro-FC04.img


i wasn't including the _first _radio-cdma which tells it which partition to flash to.

Try that and let me know if that works. It did for me.


----------



## poontab

Yes follow the instructions.


----------



## poontab

Closed

Go to the wiki for files. Make a thread to find out adb is not fastboot.

http://wiki.rootzwiki.com/Samsung_Galaxy_Nexus_(toro)


----------

